# [AfterEffects] Regen erzeugen



## Twos (23. November 2003)

*AfterFX Regen*

Hallo,
Ich brauche sehr dringend einen Regeneffekt in After Effects
hab es bisher noch nicht hingekriegt, habe unter anderem eine enfache Bildfolge ausprobiert, was aber nicht alzu gut aussieht...
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen?!


----------



## Vincent (24. November 2003)

Ohne das weiter nachgeschlagen zu haben, denke ich, dass dir dieser Link hier helfen wird. Klick! Das ist zwar für Photoshop aber Photoshop und AfterEffects gleichen sich ja in vielem extrem.


----------



## Vincent (24. November 2003)

So, ich habe das eben mal getestet und meine Vermutung hat sich bestätigt. Das Tutorial lässt sich 1 zu 1 für AfterEffects übernehmen - sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus!


----------



## goela (24. November 2003)

Habe mal ein Rain-Tutorial im Internet gefunden, dort war es so oder so ähnlich beschrieben wie dort - nur eben für AE. Leider existiert diese Seite nicht mehr!


----------



## Twos (25. November 2003)

Vielen Dank für den Link, werd gleich mal probieren wie ich das am besten animieren kann.
gruß
Twos


----------



## Vincent (25. November 2003)

Wenn du dabei Probleme bekommst, einfach noch mal melden!


----------



## woo (22. Dezember 2003)

Regen schön und recht, aber kann man es in AE so einstellen das sich der Regen auch bewegt? Blöde frage. Aber es sieht blöde aus wenn die Regentropfen stillstehen. Kann man das in AE irgendwie animieren das es so annärend aussieht als ob es regnen würde?

gruss
woo


----------



## Bypass41 (22. Dezember 2003)

@woo

Animiere das Rauschen (siehe Photoshop Tutorial) und spiele ein bisschen mit dem Transfermodus.


----------



## woo (22. Dezember 2003)

@Bypass41

Weist du was das für ein Plugin ist da er beim Tutorial angegeben hat. In PS7 hab ich alle Ordner durchstöbert, aber nichts passendes gefunden was diesem Plugin ähnelt. Und mein Englich ist wie Lateinisch.

Ah, Dank für den Tip

gruss woo


----------



## Bypass41 (22. Dezember 2003)

Standard-Plug 'Rauschen'.


----------



## Twos (26. Dezember 2003)

Hab nun endlich Zeit gefunden das ganze mal Nachzubauen. Lässt sich wirklich leicht übernehemen! Nur von Noise auf Rauschen hab ich ein bisschen gebraucht 
Sieht auf jedenfall auch animiert sehr chic aus.
Um dem Ganzen jetzt noch den letzten Schliff zu geben bräuchte ich noch Wasstertropfen die ans Fenster tropfen... Müssen nicht Zwangsläufig animiert sein. Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Tutorial (After FX, PS) ?
Danke auf jedenfall schon mal für die großartige Hilfe hier!


----------



## Theeagle (26. Dezember 2003)

Probier das mal:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials75980.html

sieht dann so aus:


----------



## Twos (26. Dezember 2003)

Danke das wird mir sicherlich weiterhelfen, hab es mit der Suchoption aber nicht gefunden...


----------

